# How would you have handled this?



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I found this online. I normally don't like monday morning quarterbacking but this is bad.. Someones gonna  
So how would you all get unstuck?

http://www.break.com/index/new-york-city-sanitation-worker-wrecks-ford-explorer-1974490


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow. ....................


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Commentary is awesome. Both guys operating have no excuse. Is it possible someone was in the process of stealing the tow truck and loader?


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow. Thats pretty unreal. I wish the video would've been a little longer to see what happened next. It looked like they even pulled the suv into the car in front of it! Although, coming from a city that puts plows on their garbage trucks, it really doesn't supprise me I guess.

Its tough to say how I would've go about getting out of there, would be nice to see what was in front of him too. The smartest and safest thing would've been to have the city run the license plates of the two cars, contact the owners and help them move their cars forward. Get a skid steer or something there to dig them out, or tow them forward. It's possible the wrecker could've came from the other side and pulled the rear end of the loader over for more clearance from the car, the operator could've curled his bucket and pushed off from the curb (maybe).

One thing is for sure, if it would've been me, I wouldn't have even bothered trying to swoop into that space to clear it, I would've opened the road with a pass or two right down the center lane.

Edit: I'm assuming it's a city worker because it looks like he's in the street..


----------



## .5racer (Jan 2, 2009)

Would it be too much to go ask if the people would like to move before attempt. The rig was in the wrong spot ,and the loader op was ,,Wellll,, ?on cold meds ??? UNREAL !!!!! Hope they had insurance.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

He should of just used his bucket to push himself backwards. Sure its not another landscraper trying to get to the walmart push?


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

wouldn't want either of those guys on my job site! wonder if they have different jobs now?


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Its all over the national news channels


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats just unreal  I don't know who is a worse operator, the tow truck guy or the moron in the loader. Hope heads roll


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

It just goes to show that a Ford Explorer isn't even good for leverage. Best laugh I've had this morning!! Yes it's sad. But I still had to laugh.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Spoils of war. I'm not sure what the best thing to do would be. Its a tough call.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

The supervisor stated it was normal hazard of snowremoval but the point is both operators clearly dont have any operating experience with both rigs. I wonder how many unemployed equipment operators/CDL drivers get passed by so someones cousin could work for the city.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

WOW! Ignorant idiots!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I would have used the winches on the wrecker.... I think that's what they are intended for...


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

I just saw this this morning over breakfast on CNN. I can't wait until they interview the person who owns the car.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Articulation can get a newbie into trouble but those guys were both idiots. If it just had of scrubbed the car I could understand a little but they new they were wrecking it. You guys do realize in New York City it's just not that easy to find out who owns the car for them to move it. No excuse just saying. Still shaking my head and wishing I could see what happened after.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow. That was crazy. i have never seen anthing like that. What were they thinking.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

That just rediculous! They should have to pay that out of pocket.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

looks like the tow truck driver would have done better if he would have pulled from the front of the loader! If one of the drivers would have had common sence that would of went a long ways.


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

JohnnyU;1172056 said:


> I would have used the winches on the wrecker.... I think that's what they are intended for...


I thought about that too and it probably would've worked better than trying to tug it but I wonder if the ice on the street would've just pulled the wrecker to the loader.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

fargosnowpro;1172183 said:


> I thought about that too and it probably would've worked better than trying to tug it but I wonder if the ice on the street would've just pulled the wrecker to the loader.


thats what the out riggers are for. no excuse.


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

i got some math for you to do
stupidity multiplies

1/2 a brain X 1/2 a brain= 1/4 of a brain


----------



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

grasskeepers I think you're on to something there!


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

If it's that slick....why are we not running chains? IMO it is possible that, if chains were employed, this problem would have been completely avoided. Of course, after watching these two in action, it is entirely possible that they would have hit the car anyway. I think the decision was made that the loader had to get back to work regardless of any damage to cars. Hmmm. With decision making skills like that, I foresee a long and prosperous career in politics.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

it looks like he never cleaned the snow on the way in which would have kept him from getting stuck, unless he parked it to get a little then back to work!!!


----------



## fastcarz3 (Dec 8, 2007)

typical nyc politcs here, because of budget cuts to the cities sanitation union officials tell all workers to work at a slow pace to stick it to the city higher ups to show them for the budget cuts. so in all that guy was driving around the streets with the bucket up all day lunchtime came he pulled over got stuck called city fleet serivces who dont give a sh*t about anything either to givem a yank out. car gets damaged city gets bill city pays bill TAXPAYERS take it in the rear once again both workers prob get an informal write up life goes on... sad


----------

